# 6 gal pails of fresh grape juice...5 or 6 gal carboy??



## turfgrass (Apr 21, 2010)

I have been using the 5 gallon glass carboys with extra bottles for the remaining juice to be used for racking topoff. Does it make sence to use a 6 gal carboy. I have been reading that some people use glass marbles when they run out of topoff. This would eliminate the extra containers and the top off wine ends up sitting on the lees longer. What do you think? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Millzy64 (Apr 23, 2010)

I used marbles twice and both times, no matter how careful I was, I had several of them break in the carboy. Not a huge deal since it all settles and I filter but it still made me uneasy knowing I had broken glass in my wine. Personally, I would continue to use the smaller carboy and an extra bottle or two for topping off. I really don't think the small amount you add from the extra bottles is going to alter the taste by any measurable means.


----------



## Tom (Apr 23, 2010)

I ferment in the juice bucket. rack to a 6 gallon carboy. Any extra goes in a 750ml or 1.5ltr bottle. Its best to top off with a like wine


----------

